# Vitor 9 months



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Very slippery day and raining.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGmLqBNLeSY


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Very very nice dog....nice grip and good focus on him....like how he goes from 0 to 60 in the blink of an eye....

keep this vids coming Timothy.....always nice to see vids of a young dog doing his thing


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice music. You can have the snow, though. I am sure I would slip and stick a leg in his mouth. I like the quick transition from the sleeve back on the man. Seems pretty calm too.


----------



## Wade Morrell (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice work Bro...I still have room at the Crib..


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Tim, what venue do you want to train him in? 

My critical notes:
If you want him to do suitwork, don't learn him to pull now, working on his grip is from the beginning so also on a sleeve. If you want to do him civil work, don;t pull him away when agitated, let decoy back of while agitating, let Vitor "chase" him away.

Great dog of course, but im biased ;-)


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Alice Bezemer said:


> Very very nice dog....nice grip and good focus on him....like how he goes from 0 to 60 in the blink of an eye....
> 
> keep this vids coming Timothy.....always nice to see vids of a young dog doing his thing


Vitor is from Mika (Wibo x Anne) x Ebro (Rocky x Nika), we have his litter sister (Pippi).


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

fiery little mother!!

you seem to have some really nice dogs all the video posted lately looks excellent.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

He looks great Tim. And to think he has a fair while to go before he hits his straps. 
And good looking as well.


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> My critical notes:
> If you want him to do suitwork, don't learn him to pull now, working on his grip is from the beginning so also on a sleeve. If you want to do him civil work, don;t pull him away when agitated, let decoy back of while agitating, let Vitor "chase" him away.


Wanted to say this too, but Selena beat me to it 

Very nice dog so make sure he gets the right foundation for whatever discipline you want to train him for


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes I agree with the biting and teaching him too push, which is more natural for him. Some old timers like the humping back but I can't stand it. Problem is finding a decoy right now for the suit.


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp (Apr 2, 2006)

Didnt see the vid yet (have to wait till Im home to view it) but troubles finding a decoy for this "little" guy, wouldn't know why 

Oh and his (hope the breeding was succesfull) coming halfbrother is staying!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Carmen van de Kamp said:


> Didnt see the vid yet (have to wait till Im home to view it) but troubles finding a decoy for this "little" guy, wouldn't know why
> 
> Oh and his (hope the breeding was succesfull) coming halfbrother is staying!


LOL, I guess if I don't get him agitated I could have my wife's brother in the suit to teaching him push biting only. I just dont want him to get hurt accidentally. Luckily Vitor has only been worked like this 3 times and is done until I can get him biting the way I want it :roll:. Don't think full mouth biting will ever be a issue 
I hope the breeding took!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Carmen van de Kamp said:


> Didnt see the vid yet (have to wait till Im home to view it) but troubles finding a decoy for this "little" guy, wouldn't know why
> 
> Oh and his (hope the breeding was succesfull) coming halfbrother is staying!


Oh yeah I can't wait for his half brothers either .


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Carmen van de Kamp said:


> Didnt see the vid yet (have to wait till Im home to view it) but troubles finding a decoy for this "little" guy, wouldn't know why


I am pretty sure it is a matter of logistics and the current weather here.

nice looking puppy Tim.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> I am pretty sure it is a matter of logistics and the current weather here.
> 
> nice looking puppy Tim.


Lol yeah that's it, the weather. Mike are you still without a decoy? It sucks not being able to do what I want to do. I'll start scouting the local high schools for a decoy close by.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Like Christopher said, that's gonna be a big dog. 

Could you tell us what the decoy commentary was about ?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Like Christopher said, that's gonna be a big dog.
> 
> Could you tell us what the decoy commentary was about ?


Gerry I think he was talking about his targeting or timing his jump, but it was slippery and uphill. I think he mentioned something about being angry and related it to how its hard for a boxer to think/box when he's angry. Dave knows I want to do suit work but his knees aren't good for that so I have to figure something out. I think he also mentioned how he is gonna be evil when he gets older, and he says just wait







.

I think your right, he is gonna be large.

Oh and he was asking the other guy if he could here Vitor growling while holding the sleeve after the first bite when Dave would look at him.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Mike are you still without a decoy? It sucks not being able to do what I want to do. I'll start scouting the local high schools for a decoy close by.


Actually I am in a pretty good spot at the moment for decoys. I have a full time Level II Ring decoy here living on the kennel property who is training for his super selection in the spring. I have a former Dutch KNPV decoy here now that lives 10 minutes away, and I have one of the best KNPV decoy trainers that I know of moving here next month from Holland.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> Actually I am in a pretty good spot at the moment for decoys. I have a full time Level II Ring decoy here living on the kennel property who is training for his super selection in the spring. I have a former Dutch KNPV decoy here now that lives 10 minutes away, and I have one of the best KNPV decoy trainers that I know of moving here next month from Holland.


 Lepic can always help me but he's busy lately and still a bit of a drive. Where is your French ring decoy from? And what super selection/ country?


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Lepic can always help me but he's busy lately and still a bit of a drive. Where is your French ring decoy from? And what super selection/ country?


Sorry Tim, I did not want to derail your thread. The ring decoy is from France, and that is where he will do his super selection. I dont know much about Ring, but he is a very good decoy. He has been with me here since August and he is working out great here, I love having him around, he is a great trainer and just a super good guy in general.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Yes I agree with the biting and teaching him too push, which is more natural for him. Some old timers like the humping back but I can't stand it. Problem is finding a decoy right now for the suit.


For Schutzhund the humping tugging full calm bite will make for full point bites. The constant pushing and filling the bite movement will get you dinged. 
Dutch dogs seem to make better suit dogs then Schutzhund dogs.
Dave is working him Schutzhund style 101


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Mike Scheiber said:


> For Schutzhund the humping tugging full calm bite will make for full point bites. The constant pushing and filling the bite movement will get you dinged.
> Dutch dogs seem to make better suit dogs then Schutzhund dogs.
> Dave is working him Schutzhund style 101


You and Dave agree on the biting. I want him on the suit and not pulling and the reason i can't do this again if i want to achieve it. Look up Qenny ot Vitosha(world champion) The video show off of power, no pulling http://www.malinoispuppies.com/malinois_qenny.html

Is there a new rule about the biting, I thought I saw a thread on that here at some point.
I was not a believer in the push bite even though I had a female before that was a natural at it. But after Holland and taking bites off both styles in hidden sleeves, it's not comparable. Schutzhund style dogs are satisfied with a mouth full of material and tugging. I agree it's better for Schutzhund and wanted To work Vitor on someone experienced since options are limited on decoys.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> Sorry Tim, I did not want to derail your thread. The ring decoy is from France, and that is where he will do his super selection. I dont know much about Ring, but he is a very good decoy. He has been with me here since August and he is working out great here, I love having him around, he is a great trainer and just a super good guy in general.


I think he has a lot of time for the super selections in France. They were in September and only come every 2 years, I think but could be wrong. Who is the knpv decoy trainer? Never a worry about derailing as I once did that


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> You and Dave agree on the biting. I want him on the suit and not pulling and the reason i can't do this again if i want to achieve it. Look up Qenny ot Vitosha(world champion) The video show off of power, no pulling http://www.malinoispuppies.com/malinois_qenny.html
> 
> Is there a new rule about the biting, I thought I saw a thread on that here at some point.
> I was not a believer in the push bite even though I had a female before that was a natural at it. But after Holland and taking bites off both styles in hidden sleeves, it's not comparable. Schutzhund style dogs are satisfied with a mouth full of material and tugging. I agree it's better for Schutzhund and wanted To work Vitor on someone experienced since options are limited on decoys.


Nah I meant more the pushing/filling chomping looking for the arm movement that wont fly in Schutzhund.
Schutzhund bite is more like for stopping the man KNVP looks to be more like destroying the man
I think what I heard for the new rules for judging the bite were that it dosent have to be nesaserly full but the dog must show power and the bite should not be moving around.


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

He looks pretty hot tim, be interesting to see what another 6mo brings.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

More humping, only this time Tim is going to be the humpee ! ! ! !

He is looking real good. Gotta find you a decoy, welcome to the nightmare ! LOL

Drake got a pup from Dick and Selena, he is wandering the earth spoiling the pup no doubt.


----------

